# Cuanto deberia cobrar por este trabajo?



## pablofunes90 (Jun 5, 2009)

me pidieron que arme un tablero de complejidad media-baja de esos que entran en cajas plasticas de 50cm + 40cm:
consta de un plc telemecanique chico, dos contactores enclavados mecanicamente, una boteonoera con luz, borneras, fusibles, sensores de posicion, fuente 24v y guardamotor...
la funcion de dicho tablerito es levantar y bajar una cotina motorizada cuando se pulsa un boton...
los insumos los provee la fabrica y yo debo armar e instalar solo la parte electrica ya que la parte mecanica la realiza otro empleado...
me pidieron que le pase un presupuesto y no se si lo que les voy a pasar sea demasiado o poco... tengo titulo de tecnico en electronica y estaba pensando en pasarle entre 800 y 1000 pesos...
el tablero yo tengo la posibilidad de armarlo en mi casa con mis herramientas...
me gustaria que ustedes medijeran si estoy pidiendo mucho poco, ya que no quiero que el gerente de la empresa me mire co cara rara cuando le pase una guasada....
gracias y espero sus opiniones...


----------



## Rock-R (Jun 5, 2009)

Yo siempre suelo pedir de mano de obra un 50% de lo que me gasto en materiales siempre y cundo el costo de los materiales sea mayor a 100$,  averigua el costo estimado de los materiales y pregunta a alguien que este en el armado de estos tableos aver cuanto cobra y hay te fijas, 
otra seria que te fijes cuanto te demora el armado y cobras por hora, "eso lo manejas vos"..., haci es lo nuestro
una vez me toco armar un tablero secuenciador para un circo, querian mover como 1000W por canal y eran 15 canales
para colmo, lo querian a 380V
esa vez les cobre como 200 de mano de obra y me gaste 400 de matariales...


----------



## pablofunes90 (Jun 5, 2009)

y tubiste que hacer vos la intalacion?


----------



## wacalo (Jun 5, 2009)

Hola Pablo: Si solo tienes que armar el tablero me parece un trabajo de 2 o 3 días, en ese caso creo que cobras medio poco (me parece razonable $1200). Debes tener en cuenta que ellos deben darte los planos eléctricos para el montaje, y debes averiguar quien hará las conexiones en el campo (fines de carrera, motores, etc) y también falta el software (programa) para el PLC.
Si tu trabajo incluye algo más que el simple armado del tablero el precio aumentará.
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 5, 2009)

Pablo , el precio es caro o barato según el lado del mostrador que te pares   .

Incluyendo la programación del Plc es rebarato eso.

Calculá que sin desmerecer , un albañil habilidoso te puede cobrar $200 por día para revocarte una pared !

Si eso mismo fuera para una máquina industrial , valdría bastante más, al ser para una cortina metálica le acota un poco el precio. ¿capishe   ? A menos que el tema de la cortina tenga una relevancia muy especial para ellos . . . 

No sólo el tiempo , el trabajo y el conocimiento influyen en un presupuesto , a mi entender el precio total de los insumos empleandos , modulan.

Un service de PC cobra al menos 60$ la hora.

De todas maneras también miralo desde el lado de tu experiencia , tu aprendizaje y de la posibilidad de relacionarte laboralmente. Se ganan clientes así , después tendrás la posibilidad de ir recuperando   .

Pero quedate tranquilo , tu presupuesto es super aceptable.

Saludos y suerte!


----------



## pablofunes90 (Jun 5, 2009)

wacalo dijo:
			
		

> Hola Pablo: Si solo tienes que armar el tablero me parece un trabajo de 2 o 3 días, en ese caso creo que cobras medio poco (me parece razonable $1200). Debes tener en cuenta que ellos deben darte los planos eléctricos para el montaje, y debes averiguar quien hará las conexiones en el campo (fines de carrera, motores, etc) y también falta el software (programa) para el PLC.
> Si tu trabajo incluye algo más que el simple armado del tablero el precio aumentará.
> Saludos.



efectivamente ellos me van a proporcionar el programa porque a esas cortinas las hacia la seccion de taller de la misma fabrica y se quieren desligar de ese deber... y para no desvirtuar con las que ya estan funcionando y que sea todo lo mas compatible posible yo pienso que van a mantener el programa y el circuito de las anteriores...

la instalacion ELECTRICA en campo tambien la haria yo... salvo la parte mecanica (instalacion de motor, cortina, eje, soldadura)

me falto aclarar que yo tengo bastante experiencia con esas cortinas ya que antes yo trabajaba para esa empresa y entre otras cosas realizaba el mantenimiento de dichas cortinas hasta que decidi renunciar por motivos personales... por eso no es un tema desconocido para mi...


----------

